# Q7.........how do these things work?



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive got myself the dayy of a motor,few issues,its got a roof mounted alpine tv/dvd.....work brilliant,its also got a 6 disc cd changer in-dash,it loads up the cd,but dont play,ive tried messing with the switches,but cant figure them out as ive got no user manual,can anyone shed some light?

Can i get folding door mirrors to hook up via remote fob?

Can i activate ch/lh lights?


----------



## AdiHH (Dec 19, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but just in case anyone else asks this in the future they have a reference. 

For MMI control, obviously the big buttons with names on are self-explanatory. When you get into one of the main menus use the 4 'corner' buttons around the wheel to select one of the (up to) 4 sub-menu options. Use the wheel to scroll up/down in menu lists.


For the CD player - select Media then Source and then CD.

For the auto-folding door mirrors - you would have to go for an aftermarket add-on module and wire it up yourself.

Coming home/leaving home lighting - select Car, then Systems and then Exterior Lighting and you can set them there.


----------

